# Wee little dinky rat.



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems i have a new addition, even though i wasnt meant to be adding anything i just couldnt help it shes was far too cute and small.

Bless her, better than being food i suppose. Shell be needing a friend or two as well, if anyone knows any for rehoming/free to good home.

Havent had chance to weigh her as shes so bloody fast at the moment but i think shes about 5-7 week old going byt he size baring in mind hairless are look smaller than they are.


























Compared to my phone.
My phone is 
11cm is height
and about 6 cm wide.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh what a wonderful little teeny ratty:001_wub:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aww bless! where did you rescue her from?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous and so tiny!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha that is one of the cutest things ever......and I know where YOU live too!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Haha that is one of the cutest things ever......and I know where YOU live too!!


Pitty you couldnt get them young rats of that horrid woman, i could of nicked 2 females.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

she's lovely, so tiny,


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww shes cute!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Pitty you couldnt get them young rats of that horrid woman, i could of nicked 2 females.


I know


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I know


If you hear of any more let me know, There never seems to be anyone near me getting rid of them its once in a blue moon thing haha


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hehe she is a real cutie..


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When shall I come and collect her? :001_smile:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What a littel cutie! I'm jealous! What are you going to call her?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

She has got a name yet


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> She has got a name yet


Well, when am I coming to collect my new ratty?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> She has got a name yet


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

She is lush. And soooo tiny compared to my big chubber boys.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

That was ment to be hasnt got a name yet LOL


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> That was ment to be hasnt got a name yet LOL


Miss Minnie me..


----------



## Nimbus Stud (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I have two girls called Persephone and Delilah and Persephone's 'accidental' son who is called Norman.

She does look very cute. Depending on where she's from she could be a bit older even though she's tiny.

I have some baby girls who could be her buddies I'm not down your way until June though!
If you can help with fuel I don't mind bringing some down earlier though to help her out.
Let me know if I can help!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nimbus Stud said:


> Well I have two girls called Persephone and Delilah and Persephone's 'accidental' son who is called Norman.
> 
> She does look very cute. Depending on where she's from she could be a bit older even though she's tiny.
> 
> ...


Shhhhh Im hoping he gets so desperate for company for her that he gives her to me .


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

She still hasnt a name =D


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> She still hasnt a name =D


Thats ok I will name her when she gets here .


----------

